# No Bomb



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Hey y’all I just wanted to put a notice out on here that I’ll be down at our commercial fishing camp from June 11th to July 20th. So that means no bombing or passing any MAWs to me. I expect to come back to an intact mailbox! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Hahaha....hahahah....hahahaha


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Hahaha....hahahah....hahahaha


Well crap I was hoping the empire wouldn't take notice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Well crap I was hoping the empire wouldn't take notice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already knew these things, (that force trick) but all the other sadistic serial bombers around here now know too...and can time appropriately


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Sounds like we should schedule a welcome back bomb!

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Wow this reminds me of one of my favorite movie quotes:

“One often meets his destiny on the road he takes to avoid it.” - Kungfu Panda


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Love the panda movies and Jack Black stuff in general. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Hey y'all I just wanted to put a notice out on here that I'll be down at our commercial fishing camp from June 11th to July 20th. So that means no bombing or passing any MAWs to me. I expect to come back to an intact mailbox!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


aint that just like chumin the water.. lol


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I don’t know about the rest of y’all, but that kinda sounded a bit like a challenge to me!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I don't know about the rest of y'all, but that kinda sounded a bit like a challenge to me!


No no no it's just a friendly announcement!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

You plan on building a walk-in humidor down there right...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Matfam1 said:


> You plan on building a walk-in humidor down there right...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


lol actually the walk in closet in my bedroom is perfect for a small walk-in humidor! I have not yet convinced the wife though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Getting ready to head out, see y’all later!


Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Godspeed, Tim. Best of luck. Ill have you some smokes waiting when you come back. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Welcome back, Tim. Hope all went well. Sent your MAW sticks last week, so hopefully they greeted you at the door.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Welcome back, Tim. Hope all went well. Sent your MAW sticks last week, so hopefully they greeted you at the door.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Yes they were here when I arrived! Thanks I'll post in the MAW later!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

akpreacherplayz said:


> Yes they were here when I arrived! Thanks I'll post in the MAW later!
> 
> Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


Since I had time, I waited til I got an extra few off the list. Enjoy. Hope the fish were plentiful.

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> Since I had time, I waited til I got an extra few off the list. Enjoy. Hope the fish were plentiful.
> 
> "By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


Actually it was a pretty poor season but thanks to you I had some great cigars to come home to!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Ah man, that stinks. Enjoy the sticks, bro. 

"By the cigars they smoke and the composers they enjoy, ye shall know the texture of men's souls." - John Galsworthy


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Good luck with that one. I built my wife a 300sq ft walk in closet so i could get some room in the walk in closet in the master bedroom. I am still waiting to get the space in the original walk in closet, 2 years after i built her closet.


akpreacherplayz said:


> lol actually the walk in closet in my bedroom is perfect for a small walk-in humidor! I have not yet convinced the wife though!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------

